# Wolfsgruppe VAG EVENT Poland (last weekend)



## p3emob (Jul 14, 2006)

Here is a short report from last weekend's vag meeting that took place in Poland.
This was the first vag meeting done by wolfsgruppe.com crew where only poland's best modified vags were invited and allowed to take part. There were 98 cars because not everyone invited arrived. 
The guests described the meeting as "the best polish vag meeting" and "Polish M.I.V.W meeting" which is a huge compliment for the wolfsgruppe team.
In addition, we were pleased to have some members of Cult-Style.de team from Germany as our vip guests.
Here you can find our pics from the event: http://www.wolfsgruppe.com/vagevent2008/
*The program included:*
- car presentations in front of the stage
- show'n'shine contest
- strength contests for the guests
- sponsors' presentations including wheels change in a racing car
- car audio contest
*The show'n'shine contest was divided into more than 20 categories such as:*
- top 3 Golf 1
- top 3 Golf 1 Cabrio
- top 3 Jetta 1
- top 3 Caddy 1
- top 3 Golf 2
- top 3 Jetta 2
- top 3 Golf 3
- top 3 Vento
- top 3 Golf 4
- top 3 Bora
- top 3 Golf 5 & Jetta 3
- top 3 Passat
- top 3 Polo
- top 3 Lupo
- top 3 Derby
- top 3 Transporter
- top 3 Scirocco
- top 3 Corrado
- top 3 Beetle
- top 3 Aircooled 
- top 3 VAG 
- top 3 Audi 
- top 3 Cabrio 
- top 3 Rat & Rost 
- top 3 most interesting interiors
- top 3 most interesting engine bays
- top 3 most interesting wheels
- the best infield car presentation
- the mosrt stretched tire
- the biggest poke
- the widest dish
*Here are the winners in the above mentioned categories:*
*golf 1*
1. Sławek/Classic








2. Lukbro








3. Junior








*golf 1 cabrio*
1. Speed








2. FrytaABF








3. Włodi








*golf 2*
1. BestIa








2. Polit








3. Dominik








*jetta 2*
1. Checik








*golf 3*
1. Andreas, cult-style.de








2. Malinowy








3. Kevin








*vento*
1. Idgray








2. Dugi








3. Kawalek
http://picasaweb.google.pl/euro.jetta.mk3/...203681554426514
*golf 4*
1. Budzak








2. Drake
http://picasaweb.google.pl/lh/viewPhoto?un...203854910622466
3. Leszek, L.O. Design
http://picasaweb.google.pl/lh/viewPhoto?un...203590253939730
*bora*
1. Przemek, stylepoznan.pl








2. Bajer








*golf 5*
1. Camel








*lupo*
1. Poncek








*scirocco*
1. Devil








*corrado*
1. Conrad








2. Bati
http://picasaweb.google.pl/euro.jetta.mk3/...204453098800210
3. Mackoostry








*derby*
1. Loniek








*polo*
1. Gosia, L.O. Design








2. Patryk, stylepoznan.pl








3. Biniu








*audi*
1. Krzysiek, stylepoznan.pl








2. Maciek, stylepoznan.pl








3. Fabian, stylepoznan.pl
http://picasaweb.google.pl/euro.jetta.mk3/...205195853803954
*passat*
1. Endrju








2. Kris, stylepoznan.pl








3. Vince








*rat & rost*
1. Cez








*transporter*
1. Mateo








*the most interesting interior*
1. Speed








2. Dugi








3. Andreas








*the most interesting engine bay*
1. BestIa








2. FrytaABF
3. vw_golf3








*the most interesting wheel*
1. Vince








2. Poncek








3. Krzysiek, stylepoznan.pl








*the most interesting infield car presentation*
1. Cez








1. Leszek
http://picasaweb.google.pl/lh/viewPhoto?un...203590253939730
*the biggest rim dish*
1. Artur (11,6 cm)








*the biggest stretch*
1. Artur (175/50x13 na 9j)








*the biggest poke*
1. Artur (4,9cm)









Thank you very much for your attention
greetings from
wolfsgruppe.com crew
_Modified by p3emob at 3:21 AM 8-12-2008_ 

_Modified by p3emob at 3:38 AM 8-12-2008_


_Modified by p3emob at 3:39 AM 8-12-2008_


----------

